# building a cheep computer



## techidiotc (Sep 25, 2011)

I want to build a computer, but I don't have a lot of money to spend.. I would like a keep it to a minimum. All I know is that I want a solid state hard drive and about 4 sticks if RAM.. that's the expensive part, other wise for the CPU or the motherboard, I don't know the difference. 

What should I buy? How to I build it?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

SSD's are not a good investment at this time, offer little more than a faster boot time and will certainly hit the budget hard.
Two sticks of RAM is more than sufficient. i.e. 2X2 or 2x4GB.
What is your budget and what will be the primary use of the PC?
Have you looked at our suggested build list?
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## techidiotc (Sep 25, 2011)

Well asow as possible. If possible 300, but if alittle more would help a lot then I will. I havnt seen a suggested build list yet other wise I would have. So 2 sticks would be enough? And ssd's arnt a good investment? I heard the were a lot faster. I guess I have bad sources. I have taken apart computers and out them back together, but u don't know what to buy and how to construct it. So.. that's where I'm at


----------



## Technodean (Oct 30, 2011)

If you are looking for a cheap build how about a lga 775 board with a 45nm e6700 intel chip over-clocked to 3.5ghz, 2 X 2gb Ram and a 5750 graphics card.


----------



## techidiotc (Sep 25, 2011)

Technodean said:


> If you are looking for a cheap build how about a lga 775 board with a 45nm e6700 intel chip over-clocked to 3.5ghz, 2 X 2gb Ram and a 5750 graphics card.


Okay, so.. what's the difference between 45nm and 90nm... I'm not sure what Nm means.. and over clocked? What's that?


----------



## techidiotc (Sep 25, 2011)

Also, can't you buy the board with a graphics card built in?


----------



## Rastace (Sep 1, 2011)

techidiotc said:


> Okay, so.. what's the difference between 45nm and 90nm... I'm not sure what Nm means.. and over clocked? What's that?


Ignore the nm thing idk what that means too.

Also, overclocked means that the processor has been modified to operate at a higher rate. The downside of this is that it CAN produce more heat and use more power.

I'd just go for amd processor, amd motherboard, 2x4gb ram, gtx550 graphics, cheap power supply and all those other little bits. Make sure to put up your build here on the forums so someone can read over it and check for compatability.


----------



## Rastace (Sep 1, 2011)

techidiotc said:


> Also, can't you buy the board with a graphics card built in?


You CAN but the ones that do usually suck. Dedicated cards = THE BEST!!


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Yes, even a low end dedicated graphics card is usually better than the best integrated graphics, but it will also add another 50-100 dollars (or more) to the initial cost. You may, however, always add one later when more funds are available.

For a low budget build, try something like this:

Start with the $500 AMD build from the link in post #2
Swap out the motherboard, CPU and graphics card for the following. Use the integrated graphics for now while you save $$ for a graphics card.
GIGABYTE GA-A55M-S2V 
AMD A4-3400 Llano 2.7GHz 

After the recent increase in price of hard drives, this will put your cost at around $400 without a graphics card. Add an HD 5670/6670 for another $100 or so.


----------



## techidiotc (Sep 25, 2011)

The hd would be the graphics card I would buy later then? And 400? I was hoping for 300.. but hey, that's okay. Haha. Intel processor better or worse then amd?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Yes, HD is the GPU.
Intel & AMD are both good.


----------



## techidiotc (Sep 25, 2011)

Is amd and Intel the two main processors? Are there others?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

There are others but they wont do you any good as they are for super computers n stuff.


----------



## techidiotc (Sep 25, 2011)

So in general what should I look for when buying board? And for the case, does it matter? I don't want a small case, I want a little room to work


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Look for the features you need/want in a Mobo. Asus & Gigabyte are the better quality Mobo's and have good support.
Mid-Tower cases are the most popular and most have plenty of room to work. I primarily use CpoolerMaster and some Antec on occasion.


----------



## techidiotc (Sep 25, 2011)

And what about a hd? Also a flat screen would be nice. I currently use an old box monitor that I picked up for free. But keep in mind, I started this in hopes to stay below $300.. haha


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Hdd's have doubled in price due to flooding in Thailand so be prepared to up the budget considerably.


----------



## techidiotc (Sep 25, 2011)

I have an old computer with 2 sticks of ram in it, the motherboard (so i've been told) is shot, and i asked if i could have it. The case looks like crap, but from this computer i can harvest a psu and 2 sticks of ram. I still need a case, a mobo, amp cpu, fans(?), an operating system, (maybe i could download a .iso xp and then use a code some how?) a cheep hdd. Possibly a monitor and possibly an optical drive.. possibly a wireless network card as well.. but they are cheep and easy to install so not worried about that.


----------



## techidiotc (Sep 25, 2011)

Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-M68MT-S2P AM3 NVIDIA GeForce 7025/nForce 630a chipset Micro ATX AMD Motherboard What about this? Cheep, simple, built in graphics (i dont need to buy an intense graphic card, a lower quality built in one will do me just fine) and it supports a decent amout of ram. Worth it?


----------



## techidiotc (Sep 25, 2011)

this is the (cheep) case i found. Will this work? Newegg.com - Antec TWO HUNDRED S Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


----------



## techidiotc (Sep 25, 2011)

Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X2 555 Black Edition Callisto 3.2GHz Socket AM3 80W Dual-Core Desktop Processor - C3 Revision HDZ555WFGMBOX fan included, and pretty fast.. (4000 MHz) unless I have that mixed up with something else.. Will this work with my mobo?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

This is the motherboard you listed previously: GIGABYTE GA-M68MT-S2P AM3. Note that the socket type (AM3) is the same as for the Phenom II 555 you listed above so it should be compatible.


Also at the Motherboard manufacturer's site you will find a list of compatible memory modules. While compatible memory is not limited to these per se it's a good place to start.

The memory below is compatible with the motherboard:

Newegg.com - G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL8D-4GBHK


----------



## techidiotc (Sep 25, 2011)

So what would you suggest for a cheeper end Hdd? I dont need 100000 GB. I just need your basic needs Hdd.. Once i get a Hdd i just need operating system (any turrets?) and i need optical drive. Right?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Just to as a review, your basic home computer system will usually consist of these components:

Case
Power supply unit (PSU)
Motherboard
Central processing unit (CPU) with heatsink and fan
Random access memory (RAM)
Graphics processing unit (GPU) -- can be integrated or discrete as an expansion card
Sound module -- can be onboard or as a card
Network adapter -- again, can be on the motherboard or as a card
Hard disk drive (HDD)
Optical disk drive (ODD)
Keyboard
Mouse
Monitor
Headphones or speakers
Microphone (optional)
Printer
Surge protector/power strip
Operating system and other software

Hard drive prices have gone up considerably in the last month due to the flooding in Thailand, where a large percentage of the world's hard drives are made. Optical drives, on the other hand are amazingly inexpensive; you can get a good optical drive for $20.

Western Digital Caviar Blue WD3200AAJS 320GB 7200 RPM 8MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive $99.99

Newegg.com - Western Digital Caviar Blue WD3200AAJS 320GB 7200 RPM 8MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

You can get a 250 GB drive for $10 less but in my opinion it's worth the money to get the extra capacity.

The operating system is going to run around $200 for a retail copy of Windows 7. If you are on a very limited budget you might look into something like Ubuntu but it may not be as easy to use.


----------



## Rastace (Sep 1, 2011)

techidiotc said:


> Well asow as possible. If possible 300, but if alittle more would help a lot then I will. I havnt seen a suggested build list yet other wise I would have. So 2 sticks would be enough? And ssd's arnt a good investment? I heard the were a lot faster. I guess I have bad sources. I have taken apart computers and out them back together, but u don't know what to buy and how to construct it. So.. that's where I'm at


Good luck making a desktop below 300 - thats imppssible. SSD's cost that much alone, and the cases are $50 each. Do some more research and you might be able to get one -.


----------



## Rastace (Sep 1, 2011)

techidiotc said:


> So what would you suggest for a cheeper end Hdd? I dont need 100000 GB. I just need your basic needs Hdd.. Once i get a Hdd i just need operating system (any turrets?) and i need optical drive. Right?


Windows 7 Home Premium = 250 bucks.
Get a HDD of ebay or something for cheap - right now from stores you can only get 250gb I think.


----------



## techidiotc (Sep 25, 2011)

Rastace said:


> Good luck making a desktop below 300 - thats imppssible. SSD's cost that much alone, and the cases are $50 each. Do some more research and you might be able to get one -.


Never really priced SSD i guess.. i just heard alot about them from a friend of mine who put one in his computer he built, said it really helped. And i was hoping 300 because i was hoping i could just use one of my power supplies that i have, plus my own monitor i got and possibly a cheep operating system. I might just use linux then until i get more cash. So, i was only really thinking of a case, a mobo with everthing built in (sound gpu na), a cpu, some cheep ram, and a cheep HDD, but apparently you cant get one.. haha


----------



## techidiotc (Sep 25, 2011)

Operating system. What are my odds of finding a really old opperating system such as 98 or 2000? I've never used it before and it would be fun to mess around with on one of my extra computers.


----------



## techidiotc (Sep 25, 2011)

Question, would this be so bad? Newegg.com - AMD Sempron 145 Sargas 2.8GHz Socket AM3 45W Single-Core Desktop Processor SDX145HBGMBOX


----------



## Rastace (Sep 1, 2011)

techidiotc said:


> Operating system. What are my odds of finding a really old opperating system such as 98 or 2000? I've never used it before and it would be fun to mess around with on one of my extra computers.


Doubt you would be able to get those. You could go with XP that would be pretty cheap.


----------



## Rastace (Sep 1, 2011)

techidiotc said:


> Question, would this be so bad? Newegg.com - AMD Sempron 145 Sargas 2.8GHz Socket AM3 45W Single-Core Desktop Processor SDX145HBGMBOX


Dependa what your doing. Word prosessing and internet surfing would be fine. Anything more you will need dual core cpu


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Don't install anything below XP even if you can find it because the older operating systems are not supported. Although many are using OEM software in personal builds it's technically a violation of license. Sellers at least are beginning to note clearly that OEM software is for resale systems only. That's not to say that MS agents will be knocking on your door but OEM software comes with no support -- technically _you _must provde phone support for any OEM systems you sell.

I'd recommend not going with a Sempron, even for a low-end computer there are better processors for relatively little more money. If you are on a budget go with an Athlon II dual core.

Like I said, if you cannot afford an operating system then look into Ubuntu, which is currently free for the unsupported version and will run most Windows applications. There are plenty of people in the forums who will help you if you run into trouble setting it up.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Basically you should opt for £500 minimum otherwise your just going to build something thats useless before it gets old.

There is no need in solid state drives unless your going to build a setup with a raid configuration and you wont get anything with decent graphics either because a good graphics card these days will set you back £400 atleast.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Rastace said:


> Windows 7 Home Premium = 250 bucks.
> Get a HDD of ebay or something for cheap - right now from stores you can only get 250gb I think.


Not sure where you're getting your information or prices.
Windows Home Premium OEM is $100.
Newegg.com - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 32-bit - Operating Systems

All of the retail shops that I am aware of are still selling all sizes of Hdd's.


----------



## techidiotc (Sep 25, 2011)

how many times could i format a computer with that cd? And what would you suggest about the power supply? Do you think i could use an old used one or should i buy a new one to go with my style computer?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you can format a pc as many times as you want.

You should never use a used power supply. You should always buy quality as its the most important part of a computer. Quality makes are seasonic,corsair TH.TX,AX and VX units only, xfx, thermaltake tough power units only


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The PSU should be the top priority of any build and the very last place to cut costs.


----------



## techidiotc (Sep 25, 2011)

I know I can format as much as I want but won't my product key expire after a certain point?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

techidiotc said:


> I know I can format as much as I want but won't my product key expire after a certain point?


You can install a retail version of Windows as many times and on as many computers as you want, as long as you install it on only one computer at a time. OEM versions of Windows are licensed only for computers that you are going to build for resale and for which you are going to provide technical support.


----------



## techidiotc (Sep 25, 2011)

How do I know if it is an oem or a retail?


----------



## techidiotc (Sep 25, 2011)

And its driving me nuts, what does oem stand for?


----------



## techidiotc (Sep 25, 2011)

> I'd recommend not going with a Sempron, even for a low-end computer there are better processors for relatively little more money. If you are on a budget go with an  Athlon II dual core.


I dont know if that will be comparable with my gigabyte s2p AM3 NVIDIA geforce.arc amd mobo..


----------



## techidiotc (Sep 25, 2011)

Compatable**


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

techidiotc said:


> And its driving me nuts, what does oem stand for?


*O*riginal *E*quipment *M*anufacturer



techidiotc said:


> I dont know if that will be comparable with my gigabyte s2p AM3 NVIDIA geforce.arc amd mobo..


Do you mean the board you linked in an earlier post? the GA-M68MT-S2P

Click on the CPU Support List button on the Gigabyte product page for a listing of all supported CPU's; of which the Athlon II's and all but the very highest end Phenom II's are listed.


----------



## techidiotc (Sep 25, 2011)

Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-M68MT-S2P AM3 NVIDIA GeForce 7025/nForce 630a chipset Micro ATX AMD Motherboard

Newegg.com - Antec TWO HUNDRED S Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

Newegg.com - G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL8D-4GBHK

Newegg.com - Western Digital Caviar Blue WD3200AAJS 320GB 7200 RPM 8MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

Newegg.com - AMD Athlon II X2 260 Regor 3.2GHz Socket AM3 65W Dual-Core Desktop Processor ADX260OCGMBOX

Newegg.com - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 32-bit - Operating Systems (i can re-install this a number of times correct?)

Anything i am missing? The fans for the case come WITH the caseright? I got my processer, my mobo, my case, ram, hdd, and operating system. That SHOULD be good, other than the moniter keyboard and mouse.


----------



## techidiotc (Sep 25, 2011)

forgot the optical drive.. i feel like an idiot.. Newegg.com - ASUS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS - CD / DVD Burners

NOW are we good?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Many people still recommend OEM software for people building their personal systems but Microsoft no longer allows this. If you are building your own system you are required to purchase the retail version of Windows. Although you can install an OEM version of Windows and activate it on a system you build, it won't technically be a legal license unless you sell the computer to someone not related to you. If you are on a very limited budget you might consider a free operating system like Ubuntu; however, it will be more difficult to set up and run than Windows.

What Microsoft won't tell you about Windows 7 licensing | ZDNet

Newegg.com - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Your missing the most important component, the power supply.


----------



## techidiotc (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes I did.. haha. So I'm going to put off building the computer for awhile. I figured its better to wait till I have the money on hand which I deffinetly don't quite yet. Just one more question, how fragile are mobos? Can they take alittle abuse?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Good choice on waiting until you have all the funds to purchase all the components at once. Mobo's are not "fragile" but they need to be treated with some care.


----------

